# Heads Up on a Stanley #1



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

I can't C&P with this computer.
Anyway there is a Stanley #1 listed on New York CL for 
$800.
No cracks, its a steal.
Also a few other goodies listed.
Bit of a drive for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Eight hundred dollars is a steal?


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Yes, that would be a steal. But you really need to want it, and you need to know how to tell if it's real. There are counterfeits.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That wouldn't be me. I haven't used a hand plane since I found out what a jointer was 43 years ago.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

A #1 isn't a practical user plane. Collectors go ga-ga over them, and they are pretty rare. I've seen them sell for over 1,000 bucks regularly. Why in God's name I couldn't tell you.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

A #1 is not a working plane. It looks just like all the rest from a #2 to a #8, same materials how ir dowsn't have a frog ajusting screw. 
But they are small. I can only get two fingers around the tote and even that is a bit of a chore.
What makes them valueable is that they are rare. Not scarce but rare.
The most expensive plane ever sold went for $47,000.oo. There were only about four made but they were so useless they quit production.

I had a #1 once, it took me about 25 minutes to sell it. It would have taken less but the buyer was up on a hill watching an eclipse of the moon.
And I had a #212 once which is even rarer, that was sold in ten minutes.

If you find one cheap enough, buy it anyway, sell it then go to Lee Valley with the profits.


----------

